# Nike Boot Liners



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,
So I've been riding on my Nike Zoom Force 1's for about two years now, and I love them. But Ever since the start of this season I've noticed my foot has gotten larger about half a size larger. Now when I put my foot into my boots, my toes start curling up at then end, and it's causing my feet to become uncomfortable. So I decided on getting new boots and buy a half size bigger, to accommodate the growth in my feet. But I kinda want to get into a different boot in the Nike line, like the DK or Kaiju. But I'm kinda worried about fit. To me (watching video reviews online) they all look to use the same liner, so I'd think that all the boots would fit the same way. I'd to buy the boots online and save some money, but I'm kinda worried if the fit is going to be completely different from the ZF1s. So could anyone help me, and tell me is it the liner that defines the fit? the shell? both?

Thanks


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, it's both. However generally sizes across the brand will be the same, and these boots have different feels, not different fits.

Nike fits slightly smaller. I've been testing out/wearing the Zoom DK's all day here in Whistler, and as a shoe size 8, the size 9's fit quite perfectly for me (my toes are touching the end. It's not a problem to me). Same thing with the ThirtyTwo boot - thread related: ThirtyTwo Sizing Accuracy Thread

I'd recommend buying the same size that you had in the forces.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you not have a local shop to buy at?


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

I do, sorta. I live in a pretty rural neighbourhood, and the nearest main city to me is about 2 hours away (Vancouver - Boardroom). I'm not able to transit there as we have different transit system, and I'm a student so I don't have a car. I could try to get my Parents permission to take the car (or drive me), but chances are they won't (especially if it's just to go to a store to look at boots).


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol didn't even notice.
Abbotsford if pretty buttfuck nowhere. Sorry dog. Talking to a Vancouver boy since birth. If I lived out there I'd die.

Hell, Ladner is stupidly far, and so is burnaby. AND BURNABY IS CONNECTED TO VANCOUVER LOLOLOL


----------

